# Ideas For New Prompts in Future Animal Crossing Games



## * Taco * (May 15, 2016)

So. I know Nintendo won't see this, but this is something to think about.
So, here are my suggestions.

New Game Idea!
So. You can find things buy selling and buying from other people. But, what if in one game, that's the complete purpose? You take charge as one of the village stores, choosing names, design, setup, and others! If you sell enough items to others, you can unlock new areas of the game! I think it's a concept I would be using in my games, if I had the experience.

New Fruits!
I want to see new fruits in the future games, like limes, and more tropical fruits, like pineapples, but those grow on plants that lay on ground, and I want to see that with new fruits, when you grow them, they grow 1 at a time, and sell for more bells than fruit on trees, but take longer to grow. This could be the concept for fruits like pineapples, watermelons, pumpkins, and more. I could see these possibly having a role with 2 town fruits instead of one.

Town // Character Customization
What I want is your character to be custom. Like Pokemon X and Y, you can change your hair style, eyes, basic eye colors, basic hair colors, and body weight // size. For custom towns, I want a randomized selection of villagers, about 12, then you can choose 6 of those. I also want a lake with a small amount of land in .075% of towns, and it would be a luxury to have it. 


I will make more posts to this later, and I would like suggestions! Please reply, and suggest more things to add!

Thanks, ★ Taco ★


----------



## JackoCFC (May 15, 2016)

I wouldn't mind seeing a few small things added to the next animal crossing game. Such as maybe being able to create your own events, when you send presents to a villager such as furniture they display it in their homes and wearing clothes we send aswel, maybe being able to grow vegetables that we can sell, our own garden at the back of our home, when it rains add puddles on the grass we can jump in. I know I could think of more but small changes like that would make me happy


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

ooh, I really like the store idea, that's definitely something I'd play! I haven't got HHD yet as I'm not really sure if home designing is for me, but if there was a game revolving around owing a store I would be super interested! Specially if you could trade with the villagers and get them involved in your shop, that'd be super cute!! (kind of like when you had to work for nook in WW etc, but much more interesting and less tedious!) 

I like the new fruit ideas too, limes would be cool! Also, it would be cool if you could grow vegetables or something (like turnips!!) you plant them in the ground and pull them out like weeds. You could buy turnips from Joan and plant them if you didn't want them to rot or something. 

I must say though that I do like the characters are they are, as you can already change the hair colour & style and the eye colour with shampoodle (unless you mean something else). I know you can tan, but it might have been cool to have other skin colours as starter options though.

Interesting ideas!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JackoCFC said:


> when it rains add puddles on the grass we can jump in. :



Aw, being able to jump in puddles would be the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## Venn (May 15, 2016)

I wouldn't mind "owning" a store! 
In one version, I believe it was either game cube or city folk, they had some "store day" or something. You would go to villagers houses to buy whatever they had and villagers could go to your house and to buy stuff (only on main floor tho). And if you control all the slots in Retail on ACNL, you can easily manipulate it and run it like your own store. (I mainly use it to sell gems to villagers. I get on per day, and put it on display as I sell a previously one) As long as I own all the slots, I take control. So a store would be a good idea (especially if I get to design it and stuff!)


----------



## leftTBT (May 15, 2016)

---


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan (May 15, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> ooh, I really like the store idea, that's definitely something I'd play! I haven't got HHD yet as I'm not really sure if home designing is for me, but if there was a game revolving around owing a store I would be super interested! Specially if you could trade with the villagers and get them involved in your shop, that'd be super cute!! (kind of like when you had to work for nook in WW etc, but much more interesting and less tedious!)
> 
> I like the new fruit ideas too, limes would be cool! Also, it would be cool if you could grow vegetables or something (like turnips!!) you plant them in the ground and pull them out like weeds. You could buy turnips from Joan and plant them if you didn't want them to rot or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## RaineyWood (May 15, 2016)

I have a list on my tumblr of things I wish were in New Leaf; which could be applied to a new game.
Though I highly DOUBT any of it will make it to a new AC game, maybe some of it will but most of it won't. 

Here are some of the things from that list that could be added to a new game:

• New bushes, flowers, mushrooms, trees, etc.
• Being able to make your own bushes, flowers and trees with preset options like stages for bushes, leaves, fruits, and shape. And colour preset options to choose from for colours of leaves, flowers, fruits, etc.
• More growable food options like turnips, onions, carrots, etc. But you have to water these everyday until they are ready to be plucked.
• Fruit baring bushes. You can harvest the berries from the bushes, but only in certain seasons depending on the bush.
• New villagers.
• Being able to move and place villager houses.
• Being able to commission new town layouts.
• Being able to commission to move rocks.
• Being able to commission to move the Town Hall and the Plaza.
• Being able to kick out certain villagers.
• Potential new Villagers gather in the Plaza or shops and you can ask them to move in, so you can have a variety of villagers to choose from instead of just one from the campsite.
• More house exteriors and being able to customize them. 
• More house layouts (the actual shape and style of house) and being able to customize these with colour presets.
• New fish/insects/sea creatures/etc.
• New venues if there is something similar to Main Street, and more of them.
• New furniture and being able to place it like in Happy Home Designer (can buy with play coins)
• New hairstyles and being able to choose eye colour with colour presets (more than just the standard eye colours we have now)
• New clothes and shoes
• More features at the Island (if there is one)
• Being able to place Public Works Projects closer together and closer to things like the Plaza, Houses and Town Hall (if there is a similar feature)
• New Public Works Projects (if there is a similar feature)
• Being able to make your town larger once you accomplish certain things, and use either play coins or bells to commission/unlock larger towns. 
• Being able to select your skin tone, like in Happy Home Designer.


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 15, 2016)

Some kind of online auction house store would be cool. And a good way to earn some bells if you had something that someone else didn't and it was pretty rare.

And having the ability to design your home like in Happy Home Designer. Would make life so much easier.


----------



## N e s s (May 16, 2016)

Aw man, those ideas are awesome! It would be pretty cool to run a store actually, maybe even include more jobs then just working for Brewster?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

More shops 
Like a bakery it will be nice and we can work there baking cakes

Or smoothie shop yum
And maybe add accessories like necklaces and earring stuff like that
Amd different color eyes too please 
And at make more stuff able to buy again using the catalogue and no waiting it for it to get it
And take away the region lock
At least give us the items as dlc in the other part later


----------



## Pandoria (May 16, 2016)

I wouldn't mind, as apposed to there being just 4 maps, a bigger amount like 10, or 20, however once you go forward, you are unable to go back! If this happened there'd be a risk to not going with a map, and make people whom are truly interested in that really evaluate their decision before moving on to the next c:


----------



## VanillaChase (May 16, 2016)

I wouldn't mind seeing new collectables for the museum like gemstones. We already have them from the rocks but I wanna see more!


----------



## shannenenen (May 16, 2016)

- I really want to have more freedom to customize my character. I want to be able to pick the skin tone is the biggest thing, but being able to design my character the way I want to at the start of the game would be great. Instead of having all hairstyles available to you once you unlock Shampoodle, you'd have to run errands for Harriet in order to unlock hairstyles, dyes, and color contacts. And let's have some more variety! Shampoodle has so much potential but I feel like it's kind of useless pretty early on into gameplay.
- I want it to be so much easier to place public works projects. Walking around with Isabelle is really difficult, and she has so many restrictions for what can and can't go somewhere. Maybe placing PWPs could be similar to the system HHD introduced with dragging and dropping in your town. And please let me put my benches where I want to.
- Bigger villager homes, and a yard area like we have in HHD.
- Please give Celeste her observatory back. Please.
- Let's have different jobs we can do instead of just having a mayor and then three kinda pointless characters. The other three characters don't really have jobs they can do in the game, and it would be so great if you could do more around town. So the first character you create would be the mayor like it is in NL, but when you meet Rover at the beginning of the game, he'd give you some options for what your job could be. You could work for Nook's Homes and do some of the things that we do in HHD, but there would also be a job at Brewster's, Leif's flower shop, or GracieGrace. These are just some ideas for jobs but let me explain them.
-----> Nook's Homes job: Similar to what is done in HHD, but limited to villager homes.
-----> Brewster's job: Run coffee and other treats (let's have more food items!) to villagers, kind of like running over presents but instead, they call for a delivery and you bring them their food. We could also cater parties!
-----> Leif's job: Work in a greenhouse and grow plants to be sold in the shop. This would make hybrids purchasable in game, plus you would have a wider selection than what's available right now.
-----> GracieGrace job: Design not just clothes for Gracie but also furniture! Gracie will commission you to design her idea, and then your designs can be purchased by other players and made available to download through QR codes. You could still design clothes for Able Sisters, but you would earn more money by working for Gracie.
What I like about these jobs is that it takes some of the elements of the game that are already in place and expanding on them, also making it possible for you to earn money by doing the things you already enjoy. Oh yeah, and let us earn money through jobs instead of just rewarding me with clothing, or paying me nothing like Nook did in WW.


----------



## Svive (May 20, 2016)

*What feature would you add to the game?*

Okay I know we have all at one time or another wished there was a certain feature that would make your life in new leaf easier, cuter, or more fun!
What are some of those ideas and features you may have thought of while playing?

Some I want are being able to set butterflies loose in your house (they could be captured by setting out a log for them to perch on maybe?) 
being able to design a home as easily as in HHD

*DECIDING WHERE MY VILLAGERS WILL LIVE*


----------



## Espionage (May 20, 2016)

I definitely agree with the deciding where your villagers live one!


----------



## planetSlash (May 20, 2016)

I agree as well!
Besides I would like to build any public works project I want instead of getting requests to unlock them.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

planetSlash said:


> I agree as well!
> Besides I would like to build any public works project I want instead of getting requests to unlock them.



Yes I agree with these it's a bit stupid having them to unlock

- - - Post Merge - - -



planetSlash said:


> I agree as well!
> Besides I would like to build any public works project I want instead of getting requests to unlock them.



Yes I agree with these it's a bit stupid having them to unlock

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also it will be nice to add some few more shops shops and make it more creativity like adding the restaurant and you can work there


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 20, 2016)

so many things. definitely deciding where villagers live(mayor could meet them at the train station and help them pick a spot), fundraiser mini-games to help complete PWPs instead of just relying on villager contributions/your own bells, to have some of the abilities ppl who hack have(i.e. the landscaping capabilities. being able to have clover, weeds, shells, bamboo, bushes, trees in your river. being able to plant cedars all over town, getting to place holiday specific items out year round, etc.), i think it'd be interesting if you could get around town differently, maybe have a bike shop and your character can bike around town. different shops. the ability to create a town holiday, the ability to work at different shops part time instead of just the cafe.


----------



## louise23 (May 20, 2016)

I would like to choose where villagers live


----------



## Honeybun26 (May 20, 2016)

I would love to be able to decorate the inside of facilities and shops. For example, when you unlock Brewster's Cafe, you could change the name and the items inside it. I think it would be super fun and give the game a new depth of creativity.


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan (May 20, 2016)

I think it'd be great to have a permanent NPC town you could visit. The shops would remain the same level as yours, but you'd get to experience 10 more villagers, and have an NPC mayor who places PWPs randomly and such! And that would lead to town-based compitition events, like an entire town based bug catching contest where the goal is to have each town work together to catch more bugs. And if they're going to do that, maybe be able to save someone else's dream town as something you can visit offline? 
I'd also like to see way more bugs and fish.


----------



## arbra (May 20, 2016)

Have the ability to move something once it has been placed - trees, bushes, public works, houses, etc.....just make the price go up each time, or scale with what is being moved.

Would limit abuse, but would be great for end players.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 20, 2016)

i wish during holidays you could get outdoor decorations from Nooks(lights, cobwebs, etc).

also during october it'd be cool is isabelle allowed you to unlock a pumpkin patch and you could pick and carve your own jack-o-lanterns to put inside or outside of your home. in december it'd be great to have a tree farm unlocked and you could cut one down and decorate it yourself and put it in your home(or just have the ability to use one of the cedars with lights on it to decorate and keep in your home)


----------



## Moekko (May 20, 2016)

Grass seed.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 20, 2016)

different fruits(strawberries, blueberries, watermelons,etc)

a town with strawberry bushes would be so cute.


----------



## Haileykitten (May 20, 2016)

great topic -


----------



## Nena (May 20, 2016)

To be able to make apple & cherry pies, banana bread, mango slushies, peach cobblers with the fruits and maybe grow vegetables for soup when  villagers are sick to give them with medicine. and maybe  like the movie throw a message in a bottle and let it float...and I mean globally till some one anyone gets it. There's alot more but I  think they should add it to the game instaed of making a whole new game. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 20, 2016)

Have NPCs like Isabelle and Tom Nook be able to have more casual conversations and sometimes walk around town.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 20, 2016)

i keep thinking of things to add. the ability to grow and harvest veggies and purchase different flower seeds.


----------



## Svive (May 20, 2016)

These are all cute ideas! Lol you can walk with isabelle you just have to trap her on your PWP walks and do other stuff instead!
I love the bike idea and have personally tried to equip the bike with the same button as pokemon at least once (on accident)


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 20, 2016)

Definitely placing where villagers plot their houses. I wish I could have a more customization option in the beginning of the game like in Happy Home Designer. Umm, I can't really think of anything else right now. If I do, I might add more later. Haha.


----------



## GardenGnostic (May 20, 2016)

Decorating houses like in HHD
Grass seed would be amazing
Being able to see my friends on my map when they're in my town - I always lose them xD
Being able to place and rotate pwp's - similar to how you place things in HHD
I would love for more objects to be interactive, such as being able to sit in the hot spring.


----------



## kenna (May 20, 2016)

The option to change your face like you can in HHD.


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 20, 2016)

The ability to permakill villagers


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 20, 2016)

I would add the ability to have hair length. My hair is curly, and i absolutely LOATHE that the only curly hair option is basically like a bowl cut with something ugly going on where the bangs (if any) should be. I would also add a color wheel for hair instead of like 12 (?) options. I miss the really dark purple hair from the gamecube game, so when i first heard that this game would have purple hair, i assumed it was the dark purple and not the pastel version we currently have.

I would add the ability to create shoes and pants / shorts and recolor accessories. I am all for super customization. I would also implement falling leaves in fall. Kind of how spring during the first week of april gets falling pink leaves, i would have falling fall colored leaves for a week. I would bring back huge villager deliveries from back in the gamecube game. Like having to go all over town to find someone's pocket pikachu lol. Also the ball that would randomly be around town for villagers to chase. Another thing would be body accents. Like some people have birthmarks, moles, freckles on their faces, etc etc.


----------



## fallensnow (May 21, 2016)

I would love it if campers could come out of the campsite and interact with the villagers in your town for the day. That would be cute.


----------



## Thorenia (May 21, 2016)

I played WW and there were a few of holidays, that aren't there in NL. 
For example the flea market on saturday, the lala day when villagers are singing songs, flatterday (I hope it's right) when you have to flatter you villagers or oakday where you have to bring Tortimer a few oaks..


----------



## Cozimnormal (May 21, 2016)

I really wish there was a feature where you could expand your design storage instead of having to create a whole new character, i've been trying to landscape my town but I gave up because I dont want to create another character..


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2016)

I need to see where my visitors are in my town on my map.


----------



## Svive (May 22, 2016)

Thorenia said:


> I played WW and there were a few of holidays, that aren't there in NL.
> For example the flea market on saturday, the lala day when villagers are singing songs, flatterday (I hope it's right) when you have to flatter you villagers or oakday where you have to bring Tortimer a few oaks..



aw I remember those now that you mention them... Makes me wanna play WW again just for old times sake 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor.Trip said:


> I need to see where my visitors are in my town on my map.



Also like this one. Not that I don't trust my visitors but I want to shout at anyone moving fast through my flower fields..


----------



## Thorenia (May 22, 2016)

I would like more fruit, like limes or stawberries, they would grow on a bush. 
In a new game they definitely would have to let us plot the villager houses. Maybe that they arrive by train or something like that and we have to give them a new place (so we're Tom Nook, haha) 
I like the ideas here and some could be very nice in a new AC game.


----------

